# My 1000 post



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Well it's a bit of of a milestone
My 1000 th post
I have to say, it's been a fantastic experience
I came to TC as an inexperienced experimenter 
I have learned a great deal, been exposed to a vast library of music
Enjoyed every moment
Had some interesting (on line) conversations
Interacted with some, real, characters
I have learned so much
can't wait for the next thousand
:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Keeping us waiting - but at least it gives us time to organise the fanfare!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

It's here:wave:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

cwarchc "here" doesn't count - if you look at your post count. You need to post in the main area - something meaty, wise, intelligent, charming, brilliant - no pressure


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

*cwarchc has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Well done, cwarchc - 
One Thousand Posts!*










*Beautiful! *


----------

